# PS3and HD DVD??



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw HD DVD the first day the A1's were out. The HD DVD selection was extremely limited but there were a couple. The rest of the week I was on vacation my brother and I spent testing the player out, which included the upconversion which was incredible in my opinion.

I now have a PS3 and an SXRD HDTV and so far the SDVDS I spun look very good. In May my brother might be coming up and he said he'd bring his A1 with him and we would have a little shoot off. I am really looking forward to that.

I was out shopping today and saw the XBox 360 HD add on drive and something popped in my head... I already know the initial answer... NO!  Okay so here is the thought... The HD HDVD drive connects to a USB connection, the PS3 has USB connections... 

Now I know this won't work as is for a couple of reasons.

Sony would have thought about this since the XBox HD DVD drive came out first and Sony will surely have anticipated something like this.
The USB port on the PS3 is for the controller, it's doubtful the system would recongnize anything but a controller.

But... there is a menu option to load a different OS. I figure I'm not the only one that thought about this... and if someone was going to do a hack and make this work (or at least try it) then it would be someone online in a forum somewhere. Has anyone ever heard or thought of this?

The main restriction that the XBox seems to have for doing 1080p is it doesn't have an HDMI output, but the Sony does, *and* it is HDCP compliant! 

At $599 for a PS3 I know the thought of hacking it isn't that appealing to anyone, but there were some crazy people that bought the A1's at full price when they first came out just to tear them apart. It would be interesting if there is a way to get the PS3 to recognize the HD DVD drive, that is for sure.

Bill


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

wbassett said:


> It would be interesting if there is a way to get the PS3 to recognize the HD DVD drive, that is for sure.


Not likely at all. It took Microsoft a huge number of lines of source code to pull it off for the Xbox360 (the console does most of the work). Just no way it is going to easily happen with a PS3.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

There have been guys that got the drive to work on a PC. My curiosity was that option to load a secondary OS. I am sure there is no way that the PS3 console will recognize the drive. My brother bought a Sony universal remote for his A1 because the A1's remote is horrible, and the only device he has that wasn't listed with a code was the Toshina A1 lol. Luckily it was a learning remote so I programmed all the buttons for him.

This was a curiosity thought is all... you have to admit, if someone hacks this and makes it work it would be interesting!


----------

